# Timing?



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

is there a timing belt or timing chain?


----------



## buddylee401 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Timing? (Agent_1)*

2.7L biturbo engines have a timing belt, serpentine belt, and chain driven cam adjusters(non serviceable, as in there is no set maintenance guideline for replacement.)


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Timing? (buddylee401)*

is there in replacement needed for it at a certain number of miles.


----------



## buddylee401 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Timing? (Agent_1)*

serpentine belt is to be checked and replaced if needed at 80k. timing belt, depending on the model year is usually 105k


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Timing? (buddylee401)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddylee401* »_serpentine belt is to be checked and replaced if needed at 80k. timing belt, depending on the model year is usually 105k

However, people usually change them sooner, more like 70K miles. They are known to fail before 100,000 often.


----------

